# Knitting Group in Durham Region, Ontario



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

We have freshly baked cookies and the tea/coffee is hot! Hope you can join us this Sunday at 1:00 PM for a pleasant afternoon of knitting and chat. 

We are meeting at my place in Pickering which is not too far a drive from East Scarborough, Ajax, Whitby and Oshawa. Leave a comment here or a PM if you would like to join this small, friendly group and I will send you directions. 

Heather


----------



## dburns (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Heather,

I wish I could come the group sounds terrific. 

I hope you have a wonderful time.

Diane


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Heather, I'm sorry I missed the get-together, this week, but would love to join you, at the next one!Will you post it,please?


heathercheryl said:


> We have freshly baked cookies and the tea/coffee is hot! Hope you can join us this Sunday at 1:00 PM for a pleasant afternoon of knitting and chat.
> 
> We are meeting at my place in Pickering which is not too far a drive from East Scarborough, Ajax, Whitby and Oshawa. Leave a comment here or a PM if you would like to join this small, friendly group and I will send you directions.
> 
> Heather


----------



## junestevenson (May 30, 2016)

Hi - our Kiwanis club in Oshawa has been running a very successful knitting group in an Oshawa school for six years or more. Another school would like to start one but they need leaders. You dont have to belong to Kiwanis just want to teach kids of about 12 years to knit. We could help you get started for September. Let me know if you are interested.June


----------



## Elaine C (Feb 11, 2019)

I am just returning to knitting and would like to get involved with a group who enjoys knitting. I would like to learn new techniques etc.
Is this what your group meeting does?
Elaine C


----------

